# I finally feel good



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

So last night and this morning have been thinking a lot more than usual. My wife and I talked, we still love each other. She just feels like we can't together anymore. After having a complete meltdown and losing 20 lbs, I feel like I can accept that. We talked and we still want to be a part of each others lives, she is still my best friend. With school starting today, I feel like it is a chance to start completely over. I am meeting new people, and I feel good walking around campus. Knowing that my best friend isnt just going to disappear from my life made everything so much better for me. You guys helped me through the toughest parts, and I am so glad I found this forum. I wouldn't have been able to do it alone. Its still not all final, I am going in on wednesday to sign my half of the papers, but I feel good about everything for the first time. I will let you guys know if anything changes. Thanks!!!


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't posted to your threads, but have kept up with your story. I'm glad that you're feeling better and moving on with your life. Best of luck to you!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

And with peace comes understanding. Best of everything to you.


----------

